# Neuling sucht Gleichgesinnte



## huhuhaha (17. Februar 2010)

Hi, 

ich möchte wieder das Gefühl haben, etwas neu zu entdecken und auszuprobieren. Deshalb fange ich mit LOTRO an und suche Gleichgesinnte. 
Wir könnten eiine Sippe gründen, in der NUR Neulinge sind und keine alten Eisen, die uns das Spiel in 5min erklären und hochziehen.

Deshalb wollte ich fragen, in wie fern hier Interesse bestehen würde 

(Pflicht = ein funktionierendes Headset 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Gut zu wissen wäre auch welcher der neueste Server ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Set0 (17. Februar 2010)

Ich spiele auf Belegard und wollte wieder richtig Anfangen. 
Nur nicht gerade mit meinen 60er sondern ne ganz neue Klasse. Da ich nen eher ruhiger Spielgenosse bin, und wie gesagt neu Anfangen möchte mit einem Char, würde es mir gefallen, mit einem neu an zufangen!

Kannst mir ja eine Private Message schreiben falls du interesse hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Vetaro (17. Februar 2010)

Ihr könnt auf Maiar gehen. Der ist mit seinen 3 Jahren und 6 Monaten deutlich jünger als alle anderen Server, die 3 Jahre und 8 Monate alt sind.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ihr könnt auf Maiar gehen. Der ist mit seinen 3 Jahren und 6 Monaten deutlich jünger als alle anderen Server, die 3 Jahre und 8 Monate alt sind.


@ Vetaro: Sage doch einfach, dass die Server ungefähr gleich alt sind, dann wirkt deine Antwort nicht ganz so gehässig gegenüber anderen.

Ich schreibe am Freitag meine letzte Prüfung für dieses Semester und danach wollte ich auch wieder von vorne Anfangen bei HdRO. Ich habe allerdings noch nicht all zu weit gespielt und bin von daher eigentlich auch eher Ahnungslos. Und ich besitze ein Headset.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wizzkid (17. Februar 2010)

huhuhaha schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen wäre auch welcher der neueste Server ist



Es werden keine neuen Server bei HdRO aufgemacht, es bleibt bei denen die von Anfang an da waren. Diese werden bei Bedarf 'erweitert'. Den Begriff 'Cluster' hab ich noch im Kopf in dem Zusammenhang. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, kenne mich mit Server-Technik nicht so wirklich aus. Zur Zeit wird die ganze Servertechnik von Turbine auf den neuesten technischen Stand gebracht.

Kenne das von einem anderen Online-Spiel (nicht WoW - vielleicht ist das da auch so?), wo ständig neue Server dazu kommen.


----------



## Set0 (17. Februar 2010)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> @ Vetaro: Sage doch einfach, dass die Server ungefähr gleich alt sind, dann wirkt deine Antwort nicht ganz so gehässig gegenüber anderen.



Ist man ja gewohnt von dem Kleinen, einfach nicht beachten... isses nicht wert!

Er sollte aber schon auf Belegard gehen. Da er, augenscheinlich, ne ruhigere Spielweiße wünscht, wäre der Server vieleicht sogar angenehmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Meneldur (17. Februar 2010)

Set0 schrieb:


> Er sollte aber schon auf Belegard gehen. Da er, augenscheinlich, ne ruhigere Spielweiße wünscht, wäre der Server vieleicht sogar angenehmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Er sollte NUR auf Belegaer gehen, wenn er auch RP betreiben möchte. Da steht nicht nur pro forma RP dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dd2ren (17. Februar 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ihr könnt auf Maiar gehen. Der ist mit seinen 3 Jahren und 6 Monaten deutlich jünger als alle anderen Server, die 3 Jahre und 8 Monate alt sind.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Wizzkid schrieb:


> Es werden keine neuen Server bei HdRO aufgemacht, es bleibt bei denen die von Anfang an da waren. Diese werden bei Bedarf 'erweitert'. Den Begriff 'Cluster' hab ich noch im Kopf in dem Zusammenhang. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, kenne mich mit Server-Technik nicht so wirklich aus. Zur Zeit wird die ganze Servertechnik von Turbine auf den neuesten technischen Stand gebracht.
> 
> Kenne das von einem anderen Online-Spiel (nicht WoW - vielleicht ist das da auch so?), wo ständig neue Server dazu kommen.



nur interessiert uns nicht was Turbine macht , wenn sowas mal bei Codemasters ist sieht es anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrackmackONE (17. Februar 2010)

Set0 schrieb:


> Er sollte aber schon auf Belegard gehen. Da er, augenscheinlich, ne ruhigere Spielweiße wünscht, wäre der Server vieleicht sogar angenehmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der server ist für rollenspieler und nicht für ruhige spieler das sollte man beachten anonsten werdet ihr die welt der schmerzen kennenlernen...wir sind hier nicht in vietnam, hier gibt es noch regeln!


----------



## Vetaro (17. Februar 2010)

Genau! Zum Beispiel Regel #8: Vetaro bei Gelegenheit beschimpfen.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube kaum, dass dich jeder auf Belegaer beschimpft.


----------



## Azerak (17. Februar 2010)

Habe auf Maiar angefangen und es nie bereut.  Sind alle super nett aber ich denk das ist auf jedem Server so~ 

Edit: Ein paar schwarze Schafe wirste trotzdem überall finden. Auch die HdRO Community ist perfekt... 

Achja Vetaro... heute morgen selbst im COG Forum ne beschwerde bzw Kritik über dich gelesen... Mir wäre das ja mittlerweile peinlich.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (17. Februar 2010)

Gegen den Strom schwimmen...auch mal seine Meinung sagen,auch mal bisl Schimpfen und Maulen..nicht immer nur Brav und mit Blümchen verpackt,Muttis Liebling sein wollen.

Vetaro ist schon OK!


----------



## huhuhaha (17. Februar 2010)

Alles klar, freut mich das ein paar mitmachen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schreibt mir einfach eine pm und ich gebe euch meinen Skype Nick 

Die Serverwahl fällt auf Maiar


----------



## Manfred64 (17. Februar 2010)

huhuhaha schrieb:


> Alles klar, freut mich das ein paar mitmachen wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gratuliere zur Wahl und solltest du auf Maiar doch mal Hilfe brauchen und ein Typ namens Darkhelm läuft grad vorbei - einfach melden.
Viel Spass und bis bald in Mittelerde.

Darkhelm


----------



## Vetaro (17. Februar 2010)

Unter welchem namen werde ich denn im Offiziellen Forum kritisiert? Das würd ich nämlich gerne mal sehen. Anscheinend haben die ein synonym gewählt, um zu verhindern, dass ich das mitkriege (?)


----------



## dhorwyn (17. Februar 2010)

huhuhaha schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich möchte wieder das Gefühl haben, etwas neu zu entdecken und auszuprobieren. Deshalb fange ich mit LOTRO an und suche Gleichgesinnte.
> Wir könnten eiine Sippe gründen, in der NUR Neulinge sind und keine alten Eisen, die uns das Spiel in 5min erklären und hochziehen.
> ...




Auf Maiar bin ich auch gut aufgehoben. In 5min erklärt dir keiner das Spiel (nichtmal ansatzweise) und ziehen lassen muss man sich ja auch nicht zwingend nur weil man ein paar alte Hasen dabei hat. Vor allem twinken auch immer viele, in den letzten Wochen spiele ich gerade einen Barden und einen Jäger abwechselnd doch, beide sind nun Level 44 (ja mir machts durchaus Spaß in kurzer Zeit die gleichen Gebiete zu bereisen) und selbst für die unbeliebteren Instanzen und Gefährtenquests finden sich eigentlich recht schnell Leute.

Dass du aber auch in HdRo eine Sippe von klein auf wachsen sehen willst, kann ich gut nachvollziehen, wir haben in der Sippe immer wieder mal neue Leute dabei, find die auch wichtig, bringen wieder frischen Wind rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am wichtigsten finde ich, im Gegensatz zu den anderen Genrekollegen bei denen oft nur das schnelle Levelcap erreichen zählt um "Spaß" zu haben, finde dein Tempo, lass dir Zeit beim Erkunden, der Weg ist nach wie vor das Ziel, hab Spaß am Questen, am Berufe skillen, am Handeln im Auktionshaus, sieh dich um in der Welt, und versuch mal nicht auf biegen und brechen so schnell wie möglich 65 zu werden, verdirbt einen nur den Spaß - ich habs bei meinem ersten Charakter so gemacht, beim zweiten hab ich alles nachgeholt und bei den folgenden hab ich mir ebenfalls Zeit gelassen und sogar immer noch was neues entdeckt (Quests dich ich nicht kannte, Landzüge die ich noch nie so wirklich betrachtet hatte, usw.)

Viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen beim Sippenaufbau und dem Aufrüsten für den Kampf gegen Sauron+Schergen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmbersLeft (18. Februar 2010)

hi also ein Kumpel und ich haben jetzt auch wieder angefangen: er ist ein Waffi (lvl 15) und ich hab mich für einen Barden entschieden (lvl 15) ... ebenfalls auf Maiar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sind ein gemütliches Duo, was eher lockeres zocken bevorzugt (haben ja Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

also wenn du lust hast können wir ja mal gemeinsam durch Mittelerde touren. Schreib mir einfach eine PN, wäre cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cu @ Maiar =D


----------



## Pente (18. Februar 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Genau! Zum Beispiel Regel #8: Vetaro bei Gelegenheit beschimpfen.


Bevor wir bei Regel #8 ankommen gelten erstmal folgende Regeln:

1.) Pente hat immer Recht!
2.) Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein tritt automatisch Regel Nr 1 in Kraft!

Wenn du drauf stehst beleidigt und gedemütigt zu werden ist das ok, aber dafür gibt's andere Foren. Da das Kernthema ein völlig anderes ist bitte ich euch derartig sinnlose Off-Topic Posts zu unterlassen. Danke


----------



## cleptasilus (18. Februar 2010)

Huhu also ich hab auch vor 3 Tagen auf Maiar angefangen , würde mich freuen mit gleichnoobiegen zusammen zu leveln Spiele einen Hüter lv 16 kannst mir ja gerne eine Pm schreiben dann melde ich mich bei dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So bin mal weiter für die Prüfungen lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



baba


----------



## ctullhu (18. Februar 2010)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass dich jeder auf Belegaer beschimpft.



aber die anzahl der geworfenen tomaten und verfaulten kohlköpfe steigt jeden tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



abgesehen davon kann man auf bele prima spielen.
da rennen die normalen oocler genauso herum wie einige, die meinen walther von der vogelweide sei der ursprung allen kommunikativen miteinanders.
solange man mehr seiner "rolle" im spiel verbunden bleibt ist es den leuten relativ latte, ob man sie mit "du" oder "ihr" anspricht.
der ferrari, die ps3 usw. sollte klar aussen vor bleiben und "lol, nub", etc. auch, aber sowohl als casual, als auch als casual rpler bin ich auf dem rp-server nie angeeckt.
erfreuliche nebenwirkung: keine doofen namen weit und breit zu sehen.

also neuanfang? klar, bin dabei, allerdings ohne headset, ich schreibe lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huhuhaha (18. Februar 2010)

Freut mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ingame bin ich ein Zwergen Wächter auf dem Server Maiar schreibt mich einfach da an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Name vergessen xD Kyrox


----------



## Vetaro (18. Februar 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Bevor wir bei Regel #8 ankommen gelten erstmal folgende Regeln:
> 
> 1.) Pente hat immer Recht!
> 2.) Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein tritt automatisch Regel Nr 1 in Kraft!



Superkreativ, danke.	Aber keine Sorge, es ist alles in Ordnung, das ganze läuft hier so ab: Irgendwelche Leute verstehen nicht, wann ich einen Witz mache (wie zum Beispiel hier am Anfang des Threads) und dann "benutzen sie Ausdrücke". Und ich nehme das - wie Regel 7 zeigt - nicht auf die schwere Schulter.
 Da mein Witz nachweislich Bezug zum Thema hatte, sehe ich in der Hinsicht übrigens auch kein Problem.

Achja: Trotz allem wäre ich natürlich noch daran interessiert, wo ich denn im offiziellen Forum kritisiert werde, denn ich kann wie gesagt nichts dazu finden und will ungerne davon ausgehen, dass man so eine Behauptung einfach so erfindet.


----------



## huhuhaha (18. Februar 2010)

@ Vetaro 

Bitte müll meinen Thread nicht mit solch unnützen Sachen zu ...


----------



## Azerak (18. Februar 2010)

Na dann willkommen auf Maiar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn du mal hilfe brauchst:  Endarios oder Veltan anschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja Vetaro... einen Beitrag finde ich sogar über Google.de~


----------



## Pente (18. Februar 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Superkreativ, danke.


Bitte, immer wieder gern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



huhuhaha schrieb:


> @ Vetaro
> Bitte müll meinen Thread nicht mit solch unnützen Sachen zu ...


Danke! Du hast soeben meinen Tag gerettet, langsam fing ich echt schon an zu glauben ich würde Thai reden. Manche Leute wollen mich wohl einfach nur nicht verstehen. Aber wie heißt es so schön "wer nicht hören will muss fühlen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne, ich wünsch euch noch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Milosch (19. Februar 2010)

ich habe vor ca einem Monat auf Morthond angefangen und bin ebenfalls kompletter Neueinsteiger. Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen spielt die Serverwahl keine Rolle, da alle gut besucht sind. Eine Vorauswahl nach dem Motto "ich nehm den jüngsten, da werden Neulinge noch gerne gesehen" zu treffen ist in HDRO nicht notwendig.

Nur solltest du den bereits gegebenen Hinweis bezüglich Rollenspiel auf Bel beachten und nach Morthon oder Maiar gehen, wenn du nicht zwingend Rollenspiel betreiebn möchtest.


----------



## Mikehoof (19. Februar 2010)

> Nur solltest du den bereits gegebenen Hinweis bezüglich Rollenspiel auf Bel beachten und nach Morthon oder Maiar gehen, wenn du nicht zwingend Rollenspiel betreiebn möchtest.



*hust*

Vanyar wollen wir mal nicht unter den Tisch fallen lassen. Dort habe ich mit einem Freund HDRO vor einem Monat gestartet und war auch überrascht wieviele Leute da rumwuseln  ;-)


----------



## cleptasilus (19. Februar 2010)

Also an alle die jetzt neu auf Maiar angefangen oder angefangen haben schreibt doch einfach eine pm an dem Threat ersteller oder ein mich , oder schreibt uns Ingame an , sein nick ist Kyrox meiner ist Renkoradan.

Freue mich schon auf euch .

Mfg


----------



## huhuhaha (19. Februar 2010)

Die Sippe soll diesen Sonntagabend auf Maiar gegründet werden...

Deshalb würden wir uns freuen, wenn ihr uns spätestens am sonntag zwischen 20 und 21Uhr uns anwspern würdet


----------



## huhuhaha (19. Februar 2010)

Die Sippe soll diesen Sonntagabend auf Maiar gegründet werden...

Deshalb würden wir uns freuen, wenn ihr uns spätestens am sonntag zwischen 20 und 21Uhr uns anwspern würdet


----------



## LoLTroll (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe die letzten Tage auch wieder neu angefangen auf Maiar mit einem Runenbwahrer namens "Ghrogar" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider habe ich zZ Berufsbedingt nur sehr unregelmaäßig Zeit, aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja inGame.

Aber ich besitze einen kleinen, feinen Mumble-Server, der zZ nicht viel genutzt wird.
Fals ihr interesse habt, könnte ich ihn euch zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## lordecki (19. Februar 2010)

hallo zusammen,habe mal kurz lotro gespielt aber leider wieder aufgehört!überlege auch wieder anzufangen.würd bestimmt viel spass machen mit vielen neulingen neu anzufangen und schön langsam voranzukommen! ihr geht wie es aussieht alle auf maiar dann werde ich wohl auch da anfangen

lg lordi


----------



## huhuhaha (20. Februar 2010)

@ Lordi freut mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wsper uns einfach an 

@ LolTroll würde uns freuen!


----------



## cleptasilus (21. Februar 2010)

Also an alle die jetzt neu in Hdro online sind und auf Maiar spielen heute würden wir gerne unsere sippe gründen. Schreibt mich falls ihr interesse habt einfach ingame unter Renkoradan an .

Freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## huhuhaha (21. Februar 2010)

Jo, HEUTE (Sonntag) werden wir die Sippe versuchen zu gründen ... Deshalb wäre es super, wenn ihr uns zwischen 20 und 21Uhr anflüstern könntet

mfg


----------



## PaluppenPaul (21. Februar 2010)

Und diese Biene,die ich meine, nennt sich Maiar:-)


----------



## Nemanja (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo ich wäre gern dabei kann aber erst nächste woche Freitags damit anfangen. 

lg Nemanja


----------



## huhuhaha (21. Februar 2010)

@ Nemanja 

Kein Problem, meld dich dan einfach bei uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (21. Februar 2010)

Die Idee ist gut, dein Thrad totaler Müll.

Oder soll das Ironie auf WoW bezogen sein?

Da ist sowas möglich.

Ich glaub in Hdro findest du nichtmal einen der dich Hochzieht


----------



## huhuhaha (21. Februar 2010)

Weis ich ja nicht ...

Wie gesagt wir sind alle pure Anfänger und wissen deshalb nicht wie es bei LOTRO zugeht ....

Aber dein Post hatt uns extrem weitergeholfen Dank dir ... xD


----------



## ctullhu (21. Februar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Die Idee ist gut, dein Thrad totaler Müll.
> 
> Oder soll das Ironie auf WoW bezogen sein?
> 
> ...



jo, weil hochziehen ja auch so viel sinn in einem mmorpg macht.
bleibe bitte wo auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frandibar (22. Februar 2010)

Und habt Ihr Eure Sippe nun gegründet?
Schade das ich kein neuling bin, sonst wär ich wahrscheinlich auch beigetreten.
Viel Spaß wünsch ich Euch jedenfalls! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascalonier (22. Februar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich glaub in Hdro findest du nichtmal einen der dich Hochzieht



Es gibt schlimmeres, Herr der Ringe Die Eroberung sollen die Server runtergefahren werden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dhorwyn (22. Februar 2010)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Es gibt schlimmeres, Herr der Ringe Die Eroberung sollen die Server runtergefahren werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Kein herber Verlust, war meiner Meinung nach eh ziemlich schlecht, sowohl Single wie Multiplayer, die haben soviel Potential verschenkt bei dem Spiel dass es richtig weh tut.


----------



## Azerak (22. Februar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Die Idee ist gut, dein Thrad totaler Müll.
> 
> Oder soll das Ironie auf WoW bezogen sein?
> 
> ...




Also entweder das Forum spinnt oder du....
Bei mir wird kein Beitrag angezeigt der was mit WoW zu tun hat x_X 

Aber man kann sich seine kleine Suchstube ja überall hin projizieren ô.o

Die Welt dreht sich nicht um WoW -  Das: "Mimimi Ketzer verbrennt ihn" könnts euch sparen :-D


----------



## Ascalonier (22. Februar 2010)

dhorwyn schrieb:


> Kein herber Verlust, war meiner Meinung nach eh ziemlich schlecht, sowohl Single wie Multiplayer, die haben soviel Potential verschenkt bei dem Spiel dass es richtig weh tut.



Ja aber da hat Frodo und Gandalf was auf die Mütze gekriegt und das geht dann nicht mehr .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den Filmen bin ich immer auf der Seite der bösen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huhuhaha (22. Februar 2010)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Es gibt schlimmeres, Herr der Ringe Die Eroberung sollen die Server runtergefahren werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aus welchen Quellen haste das den? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (22. Februar 2010)

Google sagt


----------



## huhuhaha (22. Februar 2010)

Wieso musste das von Vetaro kommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es handelt sich hierbei um Conquest ein komplett anderes Spiel (thx @Chrissy für die Info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Djiriod (22. Februar 2010)

aber das ist nicht HdRo! O.o
Also man sollte sich sowas genau durchlesen, bevor man grüchte verstreut.


----------



## Ascalonier (22. Februar 2010)

http://www.gamestar....ronic_arts.html  da könnt Ihrs nachlesen


----------



## Vetaro (22. Februar 2010)

> Wieso musste das von Vetaro kommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es ist sogar noch schlimmer, hier muss direkt noch was von mir kommen.
Vielleicht ist das nur ein blöder Zufall, aber



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann das sein, dass diese beiden komplett anderen Spiele von un-inspirierten Cover-Künstlern designt wurden?


----------



## Cobra0168 (22. Februar 2010)

Ist ja alles schön und gut !
Aber ob die Sippe nun gegründet wurde oder nicht, wissen wir immer noch nicht !


----------



## huhuhaha (22. Februar 2010)

1ner fehlt uns immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascalonier (22. Februar 2010)

huhuhaha schrieb:


> 1ner fehlt uns immer noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der zockt Conquest den in März ist zappe.


----------



## huhuhaha (22. Februar 2010)

Was willst du eigl ?


----------



## PaluppenPaul (23. Februar 2010)

Welch Weltbewegendes Thema...auf einem Server will jemand eine Sippe gründen


----------



## Merynea (23. Februar 2010)

oO habt ihr Probleme. Was ist so schlimm daran, wenn hier jemand eine Gilde gründen will und noch neue Leute ( sprich Neulinge in Hdro) hierfür sucht?

Hdro ist nen klasse Spiel und dem werden viele zustimmen. Also lasst mal diese WoW Kommentar dort, wo sie hingehören und zwar genau dort hin :

-> http://www.buffed.de...ld-of-warcraft/

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Djiriod (23. Februar 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Es ist sogar noch schlimmer, hier muss direkt noch was von mir kommen.
> Vielleicht ist das nur ein blöder Zufall, aber
> 
> 
> ...



Jab, das sind die gleichen Spiele.
ABER
Es ist immernoch nicht Der Herr der Ringe* Online*.
Es ist weder Der Herr der Ringe - Die Schatten von Angamar, noch eines der Add ons.
Es ist ein vollkommen anderes Spiel.
Ich hätte genauso gut sagen können Blizzard stellt den Online Server von Warcraft 3 ab. Das hat aber genauso viel mit WoW zu tun, wie dieses Spiel mit HdRo.

Erst schauen, dann nachdenken und dann, wenn sich der Gedanke nicht als falsch, dumm, sinnlos, nervend, beleidigend, etc. herausgestellt hat, Beitrag posten.

Danke fürs lesen
~Dji Najika

edit:
so, wollte noch was zum Thema posten, was ich grade vollkommen vergessen habe:

Also ich hab mich ja selbst bei den Leuten hier gemeldet, weil ich sowas einfach toll finde, wenn sich Leute von Anfang an zusammen schließen. Außerdem ermöglicht es einen einfacheren und leichteren Start ins Spiel und in die Community.
Und wenn man das nicht mag, oder Probleme damit hat: Einfach ignorieren, Thread schließen und nicht drüber nachdenken.
Obwohl ich es natürlich verstehen kann, wenn man in so toten Foren mal in die wenigen aktiven Threads was postet.

Aber bitte, lasst doch einfach das meckern, wenn es euch nicht gefällt, ihr werdet weder hier, noch ingame irgendwie damit belästigt.


----------



## Vetaro (23. Februar 2010)

Djiriod, ich bin doch nur auf eine Behauptung des Thread-erstellers eingegengen, der übrigens darauf besteht, das Thema des Threads vorzugeben.

Diskussionen sind nämlich manchmal flüssig und können von ihrer Überschrift abdriften. Nennenswert finde ich, dass _deine_ beiden Beiträge in diesem Thread ausschließlich aus "Jetzt redet endlich wieder über das, was in der Überschrift steht" bestehen. Abgesehen davon dass ich mich schon bei deinem ersten Beitrag hier zurückgehalten hatte, dich darauf hinzuweisen, dass auch _ausser dir_ niemand angedeutet hätte, dass irgendwas schlimmes mit HdRO-Servern gemacht werden könnte.


----------



## Djiriod (23. Februar 2010)

An Vetaro:
Also ich muss echt sagen, ich verstehe dich nicht.

Zunächst einmal ist mir völlig klar, dass eine Diskussion sich vom eigentlich Thema entfernen kann und darf, aber du hast hier einfach Sachen aus der Luft gegriffen, zu denen niemand etwas wissen wollte.
Zuerst ging es in der Unterhaltung hier nur um dich und deine unsinnigen Beiträge, worauf auch der Threadersteller sagte, dass du doch bitte nicht soetwas posten solltest.

Zum anderen weiß ich, dass der Threadersteller ausversehen dachte, dass es sich hierbei um HdRo handelt. Ich gebe zu, ein Fehler unsererseits, aber jedenfalls passiert der Fehler dann nicht noch anderen. Und angedeutet, dass etwas mit den HdRo Servern gemacht wird, hab ich auch nicht, eher das Gegenteil.

Dann will ich noch sagen, dass die beiden Bilder zu posten soviel Sinn hatte, wie dein erster Post.

Und wie gesagt, wenn es dich gar nicht interessiert das Leute eine Sippe gründen wollen, um gemeinsam zu spielen. Warum postest du dann?

Und nein, ich will nicht zwanghaft auf das Anfangsthema, aber was du zuletzt gepostest hast, war völlig ohne Zusammenhang.


Für die anderen:
So wie ich das vorhin mitbekommen habe, haben wir nun auch hier den 6. gefunden, der noch für die Sippenerstellung gefehlt hat. Ob wir die nun schon heute, oder später gründen, hab ich allerding nicht ganz verstehen können ^^
Aber ich hoffe, dass sich noch ein paar mehr Leute melden: Umso mehr, umso lustiger ... naja außer dass mich dann so viele Stimmen im Voice Chat verwirren ^^"
Ich kann nur sagen, sind lustige Typen bei. Es lohnt sich, sich uns anzuschließen.
Ich hoffe man hört von euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Dji


----------



## Vetaro (23. Februar 2010)

Djiriod schrieb:


> Zum anderen weiß ich, dass der Threadersteller ausversehen dachte, dass es sich hierbei um HdRo handelt. Ich gebe zu, ein Fehler unsererseits, aber jedenfalls passiert der Fehler dann nicht noch anderen. Und angedeutet, dass etwas mit den HdRo Servern gemacht wird, hab ich auch nicht, eher das Gegenteil.
> 
> Dann will ich noch sagen, dass die beiden Bilder zu posten soviel Sinn hatte, wie dein erster Post.



Ich entschuldige mich bei allen Leuten im voraus, die mich ohnehin nicht mögen. Ich möchte nur mal auf folgendes hinweisen: All diese Abschweifungen meinerseits seit der letzten Seite sind nicht von mir angefangen, sondern antworten auf (u.a. direkt an mich) gestellte Fragen.

Woher soll ich denn wissen, dass Huhu annahm, dass es bei "Conquest" um HdRO geht? Ich geb dir mal kurz das Gespräch ab hier wider, wie es für jemanden erscheint, der _nicht_ euer Insider-Wissen hat:
A: "_Die Eroberung_-Server werden runtergefahren."
Huhu: "Belege?"
Vetaro: *Liefert belege. Sie sind auf Englisch*
Huhu: "Der Beleg bezieht sich doch auf Conquest, das ist doch ein komplett anderes Spiel als Die Eroberung."
Vetaro: *Zeigt, dass Die Eroberung und Conquest das gleiche sind*
Djirod: "Vetaro, jetzt hör doch mal auf damit!"

Ich verstehe jetzt, dass Huhuhaha meinte "Aber Conquest ist doch gar nicht HdRO", aber ich hab irgendwie ganz wenig lust darauf, immerzu von Leuten angemeckert zu werden, weil sie sich nicht richtig ausdrücken bzw. weil sie meine Witze nicht verstehen oder einfach nicht die Zielgruppe sind


----------



## huhuhaha (23. Februar 2010)

Da wir ja alle den Mr. Wayne sehr gut kennen... wäre back to topic sehr angebrecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Djiriod (23. Februar 2010)

Vetaro, ja, entschuldige bitte, wie gesagt, es war ein Fehler meinerseits, aber du hast trotzdem am Anfang unangebracht gepostet, aber lass uns das vergessen.

huhuhaha, wie wird die Sippe eigentlich heißen?
Wenn der Sippenname hier steht und Neulinge, die hier auch mal was lesen, uns ingame sehen, kommen sie vielleicht auch dazu.


----------



## huhuhaha (23. Februar 2010)

Ich werde die Sippe ausführlich im Sippenforum beschreiben und hier einen Link reinstecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das muss aber leider noch bis zum Wocheneende warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abder den Namen kann man schon mal verraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Diversity" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ctullhu (23. Februar 2010)

huhuhaha schrieb:


> Abder den Namen kann man schon mal verraten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der gefällt mir. passt ja auch zu hdro, verschiedene rassen, verschiedene klassen, alle unter einem dach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huhuhaha (23. Februar 2010)

ctullhu schrieb:


> der gefällt mir. passt ja auch zu hdro, verschiedene rassen, verschiedene klassen, alle unter einem dach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hätte ich nicht besser sagen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascalonier (25. Februar 2010)

Djiriod schrieb:


> aber das ist nicht HdRo! O.o
> Also man sollte sich sowas genau durchlesen, bevor man grüchte verstreut.



Welche Gerüchte? kann du nicht lesen!  "Die Eroberung"(Brille Filmann)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als Fan beschäftigt man sich mit allem was mit Herr der Ringe zu tun hat, ist das ein Problem für euch?


----------



## Daron Harkon (26. Februar 2010)

Ich würde auch in die neue gilde eintreten wollen, allerdings wäre es mal ganz hilfreich welche klassen bereits stark / schwach vertreten sind.
Je nachdem würde ich dann auf Maiar anfangen LOTRO patcht sowieso gerade noch.


----------



## Teal (26. Februar 2010)

Bleibt bitte beim Thema und haltet die Nettiquette ein, sonst gibts mal ein mit dem Banhammer drüber. Habe hier mal etwas aufgeräumt...

Gruß,
Teal


----------



## huhuhaha (27. Februar 2010)

@ Daron die Klassenwahl ist ausschlieslich dir überlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olfmo (27. Februar 2010)

huhuhaha schrieb:


> 1ner fehlt uns immer noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dafür reicht übrigens ein Twink, einfach noch einen Char erstellen, schnell die Einleitung durchspielen (oder überspringen, müsste auch gehen) und in die Sippe einladen.


----------



## Djiriod (27. Februar 2010)

Daron schrieb:


> Ich würde auch in die neue gilde eintreten wollen, allerdings wäre es mal ganz hilfreich welche klassen bereits stark / schwach vertreten sind.
> Je nachdem würde ich dann auf Maiar anfangen LOTRO patcht sowieso gerade noch.



Also, da wir grade uns grade erst zusammengefunden haben (die Sippe existiert immernoch nicht ^^"), ist es ziemlich egal, was du nimmst. 
Aber wenn es dich interessiert, ich schreib mal, welche Klassen mir bekannt sind (also die 3 Leute, in meiner FL und ich): Das wären Hüter, Kundiger, Wächter und Barde. Aber da ich gehört hab, das wir 6 Leute zusammen haben, fehlen zwei. ^^

Also spiel einfach das, was dir am meisten Spaß macht.
Wenn du schon ingame jemanden anschreiben willst von uns hab ich das Gefühl, dass Renkoradan und ich (ig: Djiriel) am meisten on sind bisher.
huhuhaha sagte, dass die Sippe nun voraussichtlich morgen erstellt werden soll.

Also ich hoffe, dass sich noch ein paar Leute melden werden ^^

MFG Dji


----------



## Moeglich (27. Februar 2010)

Servus, ich würde bei euch auch gerne mitmachen, bin aber erst beim installieren updaten usw. und bin ebenfalls ein wirklich gemütlicher Spieler. (kann auch nicht so viel spielen). Auf welchem Server seid ihr denn jetzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lg Moeglich


----------



## Djiriod (27. Februar 2010)

Wir haben uns auf Maiar eingenistet.
Schön, dass sich hier noch welche melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Dji


----------



## PaluppenPaul (27. Februar 2010)

Auf Maiar poppt Willi ;-)


----------



## WilliWinzig (28. Februar 2010)

Paul du Spielverderber !


----------



## Mr.Tomber (28. Februar 2010)

Auch die Hand heb.

Fang jetzt auch gerade wieder an. Hab zwar nen 60ziger Kundigen- der bleibt aber wahrscheinlich wo er ist- hab vor der Pause schon nen Waffi angefangen.
Der Wafii ist jetzt 28zig. Wenn wirlich ne Sippe entsteht wäre ich auch dabei-> bin eher der gemütliche beim Spiel- daddel meißt zwischen 21:00h und 1:00h. 

Und nein- ich heb nicht vor das Spiel zu erklären- zumindest nicht in 5min^^.

Also wenn ihr nen Platz frei habt- einfach ne PM!!!


----------



## Sinisto (1. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe gestern mit HdRO angefangen und mal paar Minuten bei den Elben reingeschnuppert. Bin zwar auf nem anderen Server aber wechseln macht ja nix bei nem Lvl 4 Char. Wenn Ihr noch wen braucht für Eure Sippe bin ich gerne dabei egal mit welcher Klasse, nur keinen Tank bitte. Ich muss Euch nur vorwarnen, ich kann leider nicht jeden Tag online sein wegen Familie und so werde aber mein Bestes geben.

mfg
Sinisto


----------



## Djiriod (1. März 2010)

Also die Sippe existiert meines Wissens immer noch nicht. ^^
Ich nerv die Jungs zwar andauernd, aber irgendwas scheint immer dazwischen zu kommen.

Natürlich müsst ihr nicht jeden Tag on sein, das Spiel ist ja auch kein Zwang. Und die Klasse ist natürlich auch ganz euch überlassen.

Wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr mich auch einfach ingame anschreiben (Djiriel) oder ne Postnachricht schicken.
Wir müssten jetzt schon genug Leute zusammen haben für die Sippe, oder sogar noch ein paar mehr... wenn dann mal die beiden Jungs was machen ^^"

MFG Dji


----------



## Forc (1. März 2010)

Ich wär auch dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


fange auch gerade erst neu an
bin aber noch am installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Djiriod (1. März 2010)

Cool, umso mehr umso besser ^^
Meldet euch dann einfach ingame bei mir.


----------



## Sinisto (1. März 2010)

Ich werde mich dann eher Ende der Woche melden, da ich im Moment noch die Testversion am laufen habe und erst wieder am Mittwoch inne Stadt komme.


----------



## Forc (1. März 2010)

@ Djiriod heißt du so wie in buffed oder hast du dort einen anderen namen?


----------



## Djiriod (1. März 2010)

ingame Name ist Djiriel
Ich werde mich jetzt auch mal einloggen. Also bin dort erreichbar ^^
Evt, bin ich auch unter Nirowyn erreichbar.
Einfach mal testen.

MFG Dji


----------



## Akanor (2. März 2010)

Ich würde auch gerne mit jmd anderem noch spielen, sprich gerne eurer Sippe beitreten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn geht
Ist ja auf "Maiar", wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Mein Char im Testacc heiß Tharaborn und ist ein Elben Waffenmeister auf Maiar, wenn euch das interessiert : ).
Testacc ist zwar abgelaufen, habe mir aber die Spiele bestellt. Müssten morgen da sein.


----------



## Djiriod (2. März 2010)

Gut, melde dich dann einfach ingame bei mir, oder sende nen ingame Brief.
Ich werd dann mal schauen, wann das nun geht mit der Sippen-Erstellung. Wird dann in den nächsten Tagen sein.

MFG Dji


----------



## Akanor (3. März 2010)

okay muss aber ma sehen wann das is^^
mein lotro is immer noch nich angekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontext (3. März 2010)

PaluppenPaul schrieb:


> Auf Maiar poppt Willi ;-)







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akanor (3. März 2010)

Die Spiele sind jetzt angekommen, habe sie aktiviert, aber jetzt steht bei Accountstatus "geschlossen". Was hat es damit auf sich ôO ?


----------



## Mr.Tomber (3. März 2010)

Hast du dir auch einen Acc erstellt und den Spielcode eingegeben?


----------



## Akanor (3. März 2010)

beides gemacht, habe den support angequasselt, die haben meinen acc manuell aktiviert.
Jetzt gehts *g*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Djiriod (3. März 2010)

gut, du kannst mir ingame nen brief schicken, oder noch ein wenig warten, dann komm ich on. Aber erst nachm duschen xD
Werde dann auf Djiriel sein.

Edit:
So, da die Jungs ja nicht in die Gänge kommen und huhuhaha mir sagte, dass er eh nicht so viel Zeit hätte und ich ruhig etwas mehr machen kann:
Bitte alle die, die in die Sippe wollen bei mir melden (ingame Brief). Bisher existiert die Sippe nicht, aber wenn sich nun genügend bei mir gemeldet haben, wird sie in den nächsten Tagen erstellt.
Freue mich auf eure Post.

MFG Dji


----------



## Sinisto (3. März 2010)

Bin jetzt auch vollwertiger Spieler. Werde mich morgen Abend spätestens Freitag bei Dir melden. Char ist erstellt aber noch Lvl 1 Name ist Ladunga.


----------



## Akanor (4. März 2010)

werden ja immer mehr xD
Immer gut. mit mehreren machts einfach mehr spaß


----------



## Djiriod (4. März 2010)

und ich erwarte immernoch Post von vielen Leuten ^^


----------



## Akanor (4. März 2010)

mich haste ja schon XD 
Wie viele brauch man denn für ne sippe ?


----------



## Gocu (4. März 2010)

Akanor schrieb:


> Wie viele brauch man denn für ne sippe ?



8 Leute, es können aber auch Twinks drin sein. Hauptsache es sind 8 Charaktere.


----------



## Akanor (4. März 2010)

Ah okay dann sinds ja nimmer so viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atrokk (4. März 2010)

Brauche ich beide(?) Addons um Spielen zu können ?


----------



## Gocu (4. März 2010)

Atrokk schrieb:


> Brauche ich beide(?) Addons um Spielen zu können ?



Du brauchst keins von beiden. Die AddOns schalten nur neue Klassen, Gebiete, neue Level bestimmte Funktionen frei. Mit "Die Minen von Moria" kannst zu z.B. den Runenbewahrer und den Hüter spielen. Außerde kannst du dort auch die Minen von Moria betreten (+ einige andere Gebiete) und bis 60 leveln. Mit dem AddOns "Die Belagerung des Düsterwalds" kannst du dann den Düsterwald betreten und bis Stufe 65 leveln. Außerdem kannst du undendlich oft Scharmützel machen, was ohne das AddOn nicht geht (Falls es nicht schon geändert wurde).


----------



## Akanor (4. März 2010)

Jo ich spiele im moment auch ohne die düsterwald erweiterung.


----------



## Djiriod (4. März 2010)

hm, waren es nicht nur 6 Leute, die man für die Sippe braucht? ^^
So wurde es mit jedenfalls gesagt.

Naja, aber wir wollen ja sowieso über diese Zahl kommen, also von daher ^^

Meldet euch~

MFG Dji


----------



## Gocu (4. März 2010)

Djiriod schrieb:


> hm, waren es nicht nur 6 Leute, die man für die Sippe braucht? ^^
> So wurde es mit jedenfalls gesagt.



Ja so war es früher. Aber seit Moria hat man auf dem Account 7 Charakter Slots und damit man nicht alleine eine Sippe haben kann wurde es auf 8 erhöht.


----------



## Djiriod (4. März 2010)

achso, das macht natürlich Sinn ^^
Danke für die Info!

MFG Dji


----------



## Vetaro (4. März 2010)

Man braucht tatsächlich acht Leute. Witzigerweise hält einen diese Zahl aber nicht zurück, denn ich zum Beispiel habe neun Charaktere. Jede Klasse einmal.
 (Falls jemand es wissen will: 65, 60, 60, 6x20)


----------



## kingflords (5. März 2010)

hallo,
habt ihr nun eine Sippe gegründet?


----------



## Djiriod (5. März 2010)

nein, aber wenn du dann rein willst, dann schreib mir doch eine ingame mail, vllt kannst auch mithelfen die zu gründen ^^


----------



## Sinisto (5. März 2010)

Dji ich habe Dir ingame mal nen Brief geschrieben.


----------



## Akanor (6. März 2010)

wie viele haben wir schon xD ?


----------



## Djiriod (6. März 2010)

also ich hab von 7 Leuten (mit mir) den ingame Namen. 3 davon auch in Skype, allerdings selten on xD.
Einen hab ich noch in Skype, aber nicht ingame.
Jetzt müsste ich nur alle ungefähr gleich zusammentrommeln können, oder mit einem Tag Verzögerung auch den letzten erwischen.
Zur Not hätte ich auch 2 Twinks als Platzhalter.


----------



## Sinisto (6. März 2010)

Na dann haben wir doch bald alles zusammen.


----------



## Mr.Tomber (6. März 2010)

Wenn du mich bei den 7 mitgezählt hast muss ich leider passen.

Hab jetzt eine neu gegründete Sippe gefunden.

Wünsch euch aber viel Spass im Spiel.

Ach und wenn ihr die Leute nicht zusammenbekommt macht einfach ein paar Twinks- die können nach der Einführung eingeladen werden.


Gruß
Gambrol


----------



## Akanor (7. März 2010)

hmmm okay also mich kannste auf jeden fall dazuzählen.
Muss man mit allen, die unterschreiben oder beitreten oder was weiß ich, eben um die Sippe zu gründen, on sein, oder reicht es wenn man nacheinander alle akzeptiert oder so und feddich?


----------



## Djiriod (7. März 2010)

innerhalb von 24 stunden müssen 8 Leute in der Sippe sein.
Also es müssen nicht alle gleichzeitig, aber es gibt ein begrenztes Zeitfenster, ansonsten wird die Sippe gelöscht.


----------



## Sinisto (7. März 2010)

Also ich habe 4 Chars mir denen ich aushelfen kann:

Ladunga
Paldur
Sakuro
Donnamaria


----------



## Djiriod (7. März 2010)

dann steht der Erstellung der Sippe nichts im Wege.
Da bräuchten wir nur einen Termin....

Mal überlegen...
Also Montags, Mittwoch-Freitag geht bei mir nächste Woche.
Wie sieht es bei euch aus?
Sagt, wann ihr Zeit habt und dann mal schauen.

MFG Dji


----------



## Sinisto (7. März 2010)

Montag und Mittwoch habe ich bis gegen 20:00 Uhr Zeit. Freitag eigentlich unbegrenzt.


----------



## kingflords (7. März 2010)

Ich habe immer Zeit. Macht einen Tag aus und ich bin dabei..


----------



## kingflords (7. März 2010)

Ich habe immer Zeit. Macht einen Tag aus und ich bin dabei..


----------



## Akanor (8. März 2010)

Joa ich habe zwar nichtz immmer zeit, aber immer öfter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schlagt einen Termin vor, und ich gucke obs mir passt oder nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Djiriod (8. März 2010)

gut, dann würd ich Mittwoch sagen.
Für alle anderen, die dann noch Zeit haben: einfach ingame Mail schicken an Djiriel.
Mittwoch abends... ich leg das mal auf... 18Uhr fest.
MFG Dji


----------



## huhuhaha (11. März 2010)

Diversity existiert! (extrem schwere Gebuhrt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schreibt Djiriel oder mich (Kyrox) ingame für nen invite an 

Wir freuen uns auf euch! 

P.s. Die einzigste Pflicht ist ein funktionierendes Headset, so wie den Willen es zu nutzen


----------



## Kontext (11. März 2010)

huhuhaha schrieb:


> Diversity existiert! (extrem schwere Gebuhrt)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sind englische (Sippen-)Namen eigentlich erlaubt?
Nur so aus Interesse, denn es wird ja doch recht genau auf stimmige Namensgebung in HdRO geachtet.
Oder ist das auf den "Nicht-RP-Servern" nicht so streng? (Ich habe nie wo anders, als auf Belegaer gespielt.)


----------



## Vetaro (11. März 2010)

Ja, aber auf Belegaer sind sie selten, und sie werden ange-stirnrunzelt.


----------



## Kontext (11. März 2010)

Mehr als die "Wir sind ganz krasse RP'ler, deswegen geben wir unserer Sippe einen Namen auf Latein!"-Leute? :-)


----------



## Toratus (12. März 2010)

Hallo Kyrox,

ich würde mich gerne eurer Sippe anschliessen. Ich bin auch neu in HDRO und würde gerne gemeinsam mit Euch HDRO erkunden. Mein Char ist ein Waffenmeister level 14 mit dem Namen Loricatus.
Ich werde versuchen dich mal Ingame anzuschreiben.


----------



## dianteli (13. März 2010)

Hallo Kyrox,

ich würde mich auch gern eurer Sippe anschließen. Spielt die Wahl der Rasse eine Rolle in eurer Sippe oder kann jede Rasse beitreten? Und wie siehts mit der Klasse aus - braucht ihr da noch was Bestimmtes? Denn wenn ich neu anfange ist es eigentlich ja egal welche Klasse ich nehme - wenn also noch was fehlt sag mal Bescheid.
Grüße
Dianteli


----------



## PaluppenPaul (13. März 2010)

Warum sollte die Rasse eine rolle spielen?...vieleicht bei ner Faschosippe,aber wer geht da schon rein...ausser Faschos vieleicht;-)


----------



## Vetaro (13. März 2010)

Denn wie wir alle wissen sind Rollenspieler, die z.B. eine Elben-Gemeinschaft bilden, faschisten.


----------



## Tyiara (14. März 2010)

So, da !für mich! WoW nach 5 jahren einen inhaltlichen Tiefpunkt erreicht hat, wechsel ich nun auch zu HdRO, server natürlich Maiar, ich hoffe wir laufen uns mal über'n Weg ^^
bin dann der, der aboslut nicht weiss was zu tun ist. : ) 

mfg


----------



## dianteli (14. März 2010)

@Tyiara
oh da werden wir beide nur schwer zu unterscheiden sein, fürchte ich.
Also ich bin dann mal auf Maiar und erstell mir nen Charakter, hoffe wir begegnen uns ingame.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (14. März 2010)

Denkt daran...auf Lvl 15 gibts ein Eignungstest für ex WoWler...ob Ihr bis zum Endgame zocken dürft;-)


----------



## Sinisto (14. März 2010)

Hm also irgendwie bin ich immer noch Sippenlos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls heute noch jemand online ist, ich werde nachher noch ein wenig mit meinem Char Eveloy spielen. Über ne Einladung würde ich mich riesig freuen.


----------



## Djiriod (14. März 2010)

also ich werd nun erstmal ingame sein, ihr könnt mich anschreiben, oder mir nen Brief schicken. Ich werde euch dann einladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Kyrox hat es leider bisher versäumt mir die Genehmigung zum Einladen zu geben. Ihr müsst euch also bei ihm melden.
Ich werde aber Bescheid sagen, wenn ich das dann auch kann.

edit2: ok, ich kann euch jetzt einladen. Meldet euch einfach bei mir. Ich werd euch auch anschreiben, wenn ich euch in der Freindlist hab.


----------



## huhuhaha (16. März 2010)

./push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lovsky (16. März 2010)

Würde mich auch über eine Einladung in die Sippe freuen. Habe meinen 35er Hobbit Barden heute Mittag wieder herausgekramt. Bin trotzdem noch recht unerfahren und hätte nichts gegen Levelpertner. =) 

Ingame Name ist mit dem Forennamen identisch.


----------

